# Cabin Fever



## Brass_Machine (Jan 20, 2008)

Went to Cabin Fever today with my son. Had a great time (albeit a short time). I got to meet a couple of members. Tinfalcon and Philjoe5. Both are very great and extremely nice guys. I also met Tins' wife (she is your wife right?), she is also very nice. I have some great pictures that I will post as soon as I find my card reader for the digital camera (or usb cable). Including a great one of Tin explaining a steam engine to my boy ;D

Just wish I had a little more time there. My son is only visiting for the weekend and unfortunately he got bored very quickly.

Tin, I will try to get the altoids engine running for him before he leaves on Monday!

Thanks guys!

Eric


I looked for PolskiFran, but just couldn't find him. I was told where... but he wasn't there when I stopped by.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Eric,
I enjoyed meeting you at Cabin Fever too. It's always nice to match a face with a name on this forum. It was the first show I had engines to display and run and I had a great time ;D. Met lots of great people include you, Jadecy (sp?) and of course, I was setup next to Tin Falcon, his wife and son who, as always, were extremely helpful in my learning the ropes in setting up at a show. I look forward to your pictures especially since I didn't get a chance to take any.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 21, 2008)

I posted the pictures I took on the "Photos and Videos" area under a thread named "Cabin Fever 2008". 

All I can say about the show is WOW!!!

I also enjoyed meeting some of the HMEM members. I wish we lived closer so we could get together and trade stories face to face. There is a video of Tin and Phil out in the videos section.

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc256/jadecy_/Cabin Fever 2008/

Phil - http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/... 2008/Video/?action=view&current=145_4510.flv

Tin - http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/... 2008/Video/?action=view&current=145_4501.flv


I kept forgetting names too. It gets really confusing when you start trying to remember given names and board names....especially when you are sleep deprived!

A HUGE thanks!!! to Tin and Phil for allowing me to leave my engine on their table while I was out wandering the hall.
============================================================
I drove to my parents house friday after work (3.5 hours). My dad and I got up at 3:00am and drove to York (5.5 hours) and arrived in time to get breakfast before the show (8:30 am). We left the show about 4:40 and got back to my parents house at LATE o'clock. Sunday afternoon I drove back home.

It was a lot of driving but worth every minute!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys: Yes a great show as always. Great to meet and greet some of the folks on the board. Fernroarr and Jaquery (SP) were set up behind me and Philjoe5 next to me. Spent a lot of time explaining how my little engines run using my see through engines. 
  Gary the show promoter is doing a fantastic of encouraging the exhibitors. He has had a free door prize raffle of gifts donated buy vendors this year there was an evening reception by invitation only for bonified exhibitors, at a local industrial museum. Travers Tools donated a wooden tool box as a door prize for that. It was won by yours truly PTL. 
  I was planning on posting sooner but had a little hard time getting on this post last night and the ISP connection at work was down today. 
Tin


----------



## PolskiFran (Jan 21, 2008)

It was great weekend for me. I wish I would have remembered my signage to set out at my display. A few things were left at home. The way things were going, I'm just happy I remembered the engines. I'm sure I will get to meet everyone the next time.

Tin... The door prize couldn't have gone to a better guy (except for me ). Congrats!

Frank


----------



## cfellows (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Looks like it was a great show. I've never been to Cabin Fever.

Does anybody know whose engine this is? It was in Group 2 of the Cabin Fever pictures. Looks like a Hit n Miss. I really like the proportions. I'd like to see some bigger pictures of it if I could get in contact with the owner.

Chuck


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 22, 2008)

Chuck,

Check for my PM on this.

Bill


----------

